# Pocketlite problem



## Larry Holcombe (4 mo ago)

I have a Colt Mustang Pocketlite 380 that was cleaned by my son who is very knowledgeable with firearms. My problem is I can no longer rack the slide without removing the clip and pulling back the hammer. I’ve never had this problem before and wonder if he put some parts back incorrectly. Any thoughts?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Larry Holcombe said:


> I have a Colt Mustang Pocketlite 380 that was cleaned by my son who is very knowledgeable with firearms. My problem is I can no longer rack the slide without removing the clip and pulling back the hammer. I’ve never had this problem before and wonder if he put some parts back incorrectly. Any thoughts?


I would just disassemble it , reassemble, it’s not exactly like a full size 1911.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It sounds like one of the springs or the sear may not have been put in right. It probably needs to be totally disassembled and reassembled.


----------

